# accuair e-level problem?



## timebomb0220 (Jun 7, 2009)

For some reason, i hit preset two and it goes to preset two but then continues to blink as my tank is filling itself. but doesn't level the car till the tank is filled, fronts up back is down and its blinking. normal?

also what does it mean if the controller is just blinking all white. for some reason the controller would blink all white then shut off and i cant do anything. but then it comes back on, why is this or what does a all white blinking accuair e-level controller mean?

just got back from a 1,000 mile drive to canada, hope u can help!


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Vinny, call Will @ bagriders. I'm sure he will have answers :beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

believe we got it sorted last night. flashing white to shut-off is due to power (switched and constant)


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

First thing you should be doing is checking the operation manual. Accuair did a great job including what all the various flashing lights means, whether a sensor isn't properly functioning, a bag is leaking, or like in your case, if the system isn't getting enough power.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> First thing you should be doing is checking the operation manual. Accuair did a great job including what all the various flashing lights means, whether a sensor isn't properly functioning, a bag is leaking, or like in your case, if the system isn't getting enough power.


you would be right in reprimanding poor vinny for not reading the manual if it was flashing red, and moving either up to down, or down to up, signifying either above 12v, or below 12v (as documented in the 'operation manual')

but, alas, vinny's system is solid white, and then shuts off.

from reno's earlier comments on this, it would seem to be either the 12v switched and/or on-all-time feeds are off.

(which is, alas, not covered in the manual) 

thanks for the help though


----------



## VixenUNBREAKABLE (Jun 23, 2008)

BklynMKV said:


> you would be right in reprimanding poor vinny for not reading the manual if it was flashing red, and moving either up to down, or down to up, signifying either above 12v, or below 12v (as documented in the 'operation manual')


 Sorry for the dead thread bump but I didn't wanna make a new one. My bf's air ride is doing this, if I remember right it flashes down. Can you explain to a n00b what this means? Wanna get it figured out and fixed as soon as possible. I'm not sure where he has his operation manual either so I'd just look for that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

When you say it flashes down, do all the arrows light up read starting at the top then cascading down? Meantime here's a link to the owner's manual, may help you quicker: http://bagriders.com/modlab/tech/owners_manuals/accuair/AA-OPP-ELS4-TPAD_2.6.pdf


----------



## VixenUNBREAKABLE (Jun 23, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> When you say it flashes down, do all the arrows light up read starting at the top then cascading down? Meantime here's a link to the owner's manual, may help you quicker: http://bagriders.com/modlab/tech/owners_manuals/accuair/AA-OPP-ELS4-TPAD_2.6.pdf


 Thanks a lot for that link! And yeah, they all light up starting at the top and ascend downward. So from reading that manual, that means the voltage is too low? Battery problem? I find that a little hard to believe seeing as he just put a new Optima yellow top in there in Aug/Sept. of 2011. 

Again, thanks a lot for the help. I don't know jack sh!t about the air set up and just really wanna get this fixed and figured out before Eurowerks. I'm not completely car-illiterate though, do a lot of my own stuff to my car, just not too familiar with this bag stuff.


----------

